# (solved) Locked out of HP TouchPad



## iBen95111 (Nov 24, 2011)

Android CM9 Alpha 0.5 managed to lock me out with "Too Many Pattern attempts".
When I press the email text box, the keyboard won't show up; nor will it when i tap in the password field.

I'm basically locked out.
I do have access to the SD card, though.
Ideas?
Thanks.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

1: external keyboard
2: wipe system only and reinstall CM9 through clockwork (you won't lose apps and data just system stuffs and settings)

Sent from my CM9 TouchPad


----------



## iBen95111 (Nov 24, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> 1: external keyboard
> 2: wipe system only and reinstall CM9 through clockwork (you won't lose apps and data just system stuffs and settings)
> 
> Sent from my CM9 TouchPad


Used ClockworkMod to wipe data, re-flashing atm.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

iBen95111 said:


> Used ClockworkMod to wipe data, re-flashing atm.


Well you really didn't need to wipe data. Under storage/mounts in cwr you wipe system and reinstall... no lost apps or data

Sent from my CM9 TouchPad


----------



## iBen95111 (Nov 24, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> Well you really didn't need to wipe data. Under storage/mounts in cwr you wipe system and reinstall... no lost apps or data
> 
> Sent from my CM9 TouchPad


Oh.
Well, I did it anyways so lol.
Thanks though, it worked!


----------



## MrPuddington (Oct 15, 2011)

I have just hit the same problem. So I guess this is broken?

Is there any alternative way to use a secure network (Enterprise Security)? It did require that I enable log-on security before I could enter the details.


----------



## MrPuddington (Oct 15, 2011)

Me too, now. Is there an easy solution? Formatting /system and reinstalling cm9 alpha 0.6 from recovery did not do the job. Should I try ACMEinstaller?

And what this: http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?q=Vibrant&colspec=ID%20Type%20Status%20Owner%20Summary%20Stars&id=10278

The bug seems to be known for 2 years, and although it clearly bricks a device for no obvious reason has not be upgraded to critical status (or fixed). I am being to think that Android is a crap as iFans and MS users say it is. Well, at least in some aspects, because I really like using it.


----------



## hantek (Oct 3, 2011)

Connect your touchpad to the computer using USB cable. Make sure you have adb installed.

$adb shell 
# sqlite3 data/data/com.android.providers.settings/databases/settings.db
sqlite> update secure set value=0 where name='lockscreen.lockedoutpermanently';
sqlite> .exit
# exit


----------



## jeanjean (Mar 26, 2012)

Connect your touchpad to the computer using USB cable. Make sure you have adb installed.

$adb shell
# sqlite3 data/data/com.android.providers.settings/databases/settings.db
sqlite> update secure set value=0 where name='lockscreen.lockedoutpermanently';
sqlite> .exit
# exit
how do you do this? I installed all the sdk files necessary but how do i execute the command? i can't find a terminal window
thanks!


----------



## polyh3dron (Apr 11, 2012)

I've tried both methods mentioned here, I went to "mounts and storage" inside CWM and picked "format /system" and then reinstalled CM9... still had the lock screen.

I then installed ADB in my computer and did those commands on my computer's terminal, and they didn't seem to have any effect. If there's anything I need to do on the touchpad side to enable ADB I can't do it obviously, because I can't get past the lock screen.


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

Try this:

Then open a CMD (Start->Run->"cmd") and go to the directory "cd D:\Android\Projects\adb"


```
<br />
d:\Android\Projects\adb>adb shell<br />
adb server is out of date.  killing...<br />
* daemon started successfully *<br />
#<br />
```


```
<br />
d:\Android\Projects\adb>adb shell<br />
adb server is out of date.  killing...<br />
* daemon started successfully *<br />
# sqlite3 data/data/com.android.providers.settings/databases/settings.db<br />
sqlite3 data/data/com.android.providers.settings/databases/settings.db<br />
SQLite version 3.7.4<br />
Enter ".help" for instructions<br />
Enter SQL statements terminated with a ";"<br />
sqlite> select * from secure where name like "lock_pattern_autolock";<br />
select * from secure where name like "lock_pattern_autolock";<br />
153|lock_pattern_autolock|0<br />
sqlite> update secure set value=0 where name like "lock_pattern_autolock";<br />
update secure set value=0 where name like "lock_pattern_autolock";<br />
sqlite> select * from secure where name like "lock_pattern_autolock";<br />
select * from secure where name like "lock_pattern_autolock";<br />
153|lock_pattern_autolock|0<br />
sqlite> .exit<br />
.exit<br />
#<br />
```
I wrote that in some other post, but can't find it.

Anyway, that should remove whatever lock you have, if that doesn't work (and you don't care about your current installation) you can always delete the whole database and reinstall CM
This file "/data/data/com.android.providers.settings/databases/settings.db"

EDIT: here (http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18158-lock-screen-pattern/)


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

MrPuddington said:


> Me too, now. Is there an easy solution? Formatting /system and reinstalling cm9 alpha 0.6 from recovery did not do the job. Should I try ACMEinstaller?
> 
> And what this: http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?q=Vibrant&colspec=ID%20Type%20Status%20Owner%20Summary%20Stars&id=10278
> 
> The bug seems to be known for 2 years, and although it clearly bricks a device for no obvious reason has not be upgraded to critical status (or fixed). I am being to think that Android is a crap as iFans and MS users say it is. Well, at least in some aspects, because I really like using it.


Alpha 0.6?? You're trying to run the oldest buggiest version of CM9 available for the TP and then trash the entire Android OS? Most of us are running nightly versions of alpha 2, which the developers now unofficially consider beta. Try using version that has been vastly improved before considering this "crap," please.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------

